# Having Fun @ the YMCA !



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

The YMCA in my home town of Old Bridge NJ shuts down every year in September for maintenance for about a week . My company was lucky enough to be chosen to do the job ! I will be posting pictures as the job goes along . It's quite a large facility with lots of bold colors .


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

is that guy sittin on his azz?

he'd be down the road.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't you get tired of having that song in your head all day? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Oden said:


> is that guy sittin on his azz?
> 
> he'd be down the road.


I'm allowed to sit on my tush once in a while . I'm da boss


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I like how the drop sheet is there, but just far enough away so there is no chance to get paint on it:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I like how the drop sheet is there, but just far enough away so there is no chance to get paint on it:thumbup:


 Yes I saw that.Hope Bobbo doesn't make a Boo-Boo!:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice gig! 

Those look like some well loved drops. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Don't you get tired of having that song in your head all day? :whistling2::jester:


Oh come on guys! Is my humor to subtle?!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh come on guys! Is my humor to subtle?!!!


Okay okay... I gave you a thanks. Happy? :glare:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> Okay okay... I gave you a thanks. Happy? :glare:


I feel vindicated.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I feel vindicated.


Well goody... 

...now I've got that damn song stuck in _my_ head.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> Well goody...
> 
> ...now I've got that damn song stuck in _my_ head.


 My job here is done. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh come on guys! Is my humor to subtle?!!!


NO, not subtle at ALL. It's just that many of us are STILL trying to pretend we NEVER heard ANY of their songs, 


and then YOU come along.


Thanks for the unpleasant flashback.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The good ole days Bill? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I like how the drop sheet is there, but just far enough away so there is no chance to get paint on it:thumbup:


Not a drop of paint goes anywhere but the walls ! I am crazy about cleanliness ! This job is mainly touch up's , So sometimes your moving so quick around the facility that you don't have a tarp under you 100 % of the time . I'm almost done and the YMCA director is quite pleased with all the work . Here are a few more pictures of different areas .


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I just finished today . Lots of 12 hour days ! Some of the final pictures


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow look like quite a work out at the Y.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good job! Looks good

....


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Wow look like quite a work out at the Y.





ewingpainting.net said:


> Good job! Looks good
> 
> ....


Thank you Gents ! They only shut down for a few days so It's a bit of a RUSH job but the people there are top notch and helped me get it done on schedule :thumbup:


----------

